# MARRIOTT FAIRWAY VILLAS, outside ATLANTIC CITY, NJ -JAN 22 -JAN 29



## 47vampire (Jan 3, 2017)

Available for check-in on Sunday, Jan. 22 into a 2 Bedroom villas that sleeps 8.  Reservation is for 7 days checking out Jan. 29. Features an indoor pool and Elizabeth Arden Red Door Spa on site.  $550.00


----------



## Ohbrenda33 (Jan 3, 2017)

What other amenities is onsite for kids?
Any flexibility with dates?
Brenda


----------



## 47vampire (Jan 4, 2017)

Brenda,
They have a nice indoor pool.  You might want to call them and ask.  I do not have kids and really never look at organized offerings. There is no flexibility in the dates. 

Annette


----------



## 47vampire (Jan 14, 2017)

47vampire said:


> Available for check-in on Sunday, Jan. 22 into a 2 Bedroom villas that sleeps 8.  Reservation is for 7 days checking out Jan. 29. Features an indoor pool and Elizabeth Arden Red Door Spa on site.  $550.00


PRICE REDUCED TO $400.00


----------



## 47vampire (Jan 18, 2017)

Price REDUCED TO $300.00


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 18, 2017)

I tried to send you a conversation/private message but it says you're not set up for conversations.


----------



## 47vampire (Jan 19, 2017)

OutAndAbout said:


> I tried to send you a conversation/private message but it says you're not set up for conversations.


I will set this today, try again, Thanks


----------

